# Average number of shots per wedding



## kapaah (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi, I've created this topic to have an idea of how many shots do you take per wedding and how many you show to your clients. 

Thanks


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 11, 2015)

This is a silly question.  Some shoots I take 500 and share 1.  Sometimes I take 20 and share 5.  "Keeper rate" is silly, because _who cares_ how many frames you take??! As long as you get the images you want, keeper rate shouldn't matter.  I think it's some concept where you're considered more of a pro if you have a higher keeper rate. Personally, that's silly. 

Just my 2 cents..

Jake


----------



## runnah (Oct 11, 2015)

It varies. I've shot 3 weddings and numerous events and each is different. I do tend to be more picky about my shots, and try to only go for the shots that I know are good as it saves editing time.

Numbers of photos given to clients also varies by photographer. I've seen some that give 500 and others that give 50. I personally think around 75-100 is a fair amount.


----------



## kapaah (Oct 12, 2015)

I created the topic just because I saw in other place a photographer who says he takes 2 to 3 thousand photos per wedding and I think is way to much.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 12, 2015)

As many it takes to have good photos and to tell the story.    But it varies depending on the number of photographers, duration of the wedding, and actual allotted photography time.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 12, 2015)

The photographer at my wedding gave 200 processed jpegs on a disk, and gave me the 1100 raw files on a usb


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2015)

How much of the wedding day that will be photographed has a lot to do with how many photos are made/shown.

If the shooting starts in the morning with the B&G getting ready for the wedding and ends late in the evening with the last dance at the reception, it can easily be a couple of thousand photos that get made.

Also weddings in various parts of the world are done somewhat differently and your profile has no location information.


----------



## kapaah (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm from Portugal, I'll try to update my profile.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 12, 2015)

So I went and did a quick average of the weddings I have shot so far this year (19), it's about 2800 photos taken per wedding, about 1200 per wedding delivered to the clients (digital).


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2015)

And how many average hours of shooting per wedding do those numbers result from?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2015)

For digital shooters about 10,000 and be lucky to get 20 keepers


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 17, 2015)

For film, 36 shots and you have to get the formals redone at a later date


----------



## Emanuel M (Oct 17, 2015)

Cerca de 1500 a 2000 fotos.
Depende de muitos factores.
Numero de convidados, se vais tirar fotos com os convidados, o tipo de casamento (há casamentos mais elaborados do que outros), quantos membros tens na equipa, etc.
No meu casamento foram tiradas 1800 e tal fotos (33gb de RAWs).
Mas eram 3 fotógrafos, um operador de video e um operador para video com um drone...

Cumps


----------

